# Windows Defender Issue In 10



## Michael Colton (Sep 3, 2015)

As usual, point me elsewhere if there is already a thread about this.

I am liking Windows 10 quite a bit, just as I did 8, except for one annoying problem. Ever since updating to 10, the 'Antimalware Service Executable' task that Defender starts up can frequently slow down my computer. I have an above-average computer as far as processor, memory, etc., so it is not naturally sluggish. Before 10, I could leave Defender running and it would never slow down what I was doing. After 10, it sometimes, according to Task Manager, uses up 99% of my Disk and Memory with whatever that task is and it is very frustrating. I have turned it off in the past but Windows keeps turning it back on automatically.

So I suppose the question is twofold: why is it using up so much of my computer's capabilities sometimes and why can I not turn it off permanently and use my own malware software?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 3, 2015)

Because the concept of what it does is INHERENTLY broken!
1) make sure drive indexing is off
2) make sure .Net background compiling is off
3) Make sure Defender settings are to only check newly downloaded files or new inserted media.


----------

